# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Մայրական բնազդ

## Մանոն

Կանանց մոտ, մայրանալուց հետո, արթնանում է մի «6-րդ զգայարան», որին անվանում են *մայրական բնազդ* (ինստինգտ) : Նրանք կարողանում են զգալ իրենց զավակների տրամադրությունը,  վերապրում են նրանց հետ միաժամանակ, անգամ, եթե իրարից հեռու են, կանխազգում են նրանց սպառնացող վտանգը…Փոխվում է նաև մայր դարձած կանանց հոգեբանությունը: Իհարկե ասածս բոլորին չի վերաբերում, բայց նկատել եմ, որ բնավորությամբ չոր կանայք մայր  դառնալուց հետո մի տեսակ «փափկել» են, փոխվել է նրանց տեսակետները շատ հարցերում:
Ինչո՞վ է բացատրվում մայրական բնազդը: Ի՞նչ օրինակներ կարող եք բերել: 
Խոսքս իհարկե այն փոքրամասնություն կազմող կանանց մասին չէ, որոնք հանգիստ կարող են իրենց բալիկներին մանկատուն նետել: Խնդրում եմ թեման այդ ուղղությամբ չտանել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), Cassiopeia (25.11.2009), Lion (25.11.2009), Tig (25.11.2009), _Հրաչ_ (26.11.2009), Դատարկություն (25.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.11.2009), Ծով (26.11.2009), Կաթիլ (25.11.2009), Շինարար (26.11.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ըստ իս, այդ մայրական բնազդ կոչվածը առաջանում է դեռևս կնոջ հղի վիճակում, երբ դեռ երեխային ձեռքերով չբռնած, երեխայի դեմքի միմիկան չտեսած ապագա մայրը զգում է իր բալիկի տրամադրությունը։ Դա ես նախ և առաջ կապում եմ մոր մոտ առաջացած պատասխանատվության զգացումով, որ նրա ենթագիտակցության մեջ ի հայտ է գալիս հենց հղիության առաջին օրերից։ Այնուհետև աստիճանաբար զարգանում է մանուկին անխոս հասկանալու ունակությունը։ Գիշերները մոր քունն ավելի զգայուն է դառնում բալիկի ամեն շարժումը զգալու համար։ Մի խոսքով, չեմ հավատում հրաշքներին, այդ ամենն ունի իր բացատրությունը։

----------

Դատարկություն (26.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես երբ Երևանում էի սովորում, մաման համարյա ինձ մոտ Երևան չէր գալիս, քանի որ ճանապարհ դժվար ա տանում, բայց հենց մի լուրջ խնդիր էի ունենում, ես էլ իմ բնավորության համար տարօրինակորեն շատ հաճախ եմ պատմությունների մեջ ընկնում, մեկ էլ գալիս էի տեսնում, մաման ա եկել :Love: , զարմանում էի, ո՞նց էր ստացվում, որ միշտ հենց էդ ժամանակ էր գալիս, նույնը եթե այնպիսի տեղ էի, որ հնարավոր չէր իր գալը, նման պահի մեկ էլ կզանգեր, իսկ սովորաբար ես էի զանգում էնքան հաճախ, որ իր զանգելու կարիքը չէր լինում, կասեր՝ ո՞նց ես, բալես, զգույշ կլինես, վատ երազ եմ տեսել, կամ միանգամից կհարցներ՝ ի՞նչ ա եղել: :Love:  Երևի դա է էլի այդ մայրական բնազդը:

----------

Sona_Yar (26.11.2009), Tig (26.11.2009), Yeghoyan (26.11.2009), _Հրաչ_ (26.11.2009), Դատարկություն (26.11.2009), Մանոն (26.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Դե որ երեխայի և մոր միջև կա որոշակի էմոցիոնալ կապ, դա հաստատ, բայց որն է պատճառը, որ մայրանալուց հետո մայրը կարծես թե վերածնվում է՞:
Դեռ հղիության ժամանակ մոր մոտ տեղի են ունենում լուրջ փոփոխություններ, որոնք անդրադառնում են հիմնականում նրա հորմոնալ ֆոնի վրա: Այս բոլոր փոփոխությունները ուղղված են երեխայի նորմալ զարգացմանը: Մոր մոտ հորմոնների քանակի և կազմության փոփոխության վրա նախ և առաջ ազդում է ընկերքի  և պտղի ձևավորումը ու նրանց ներզատած հորմոնները: Մոր մոտ մեծանում է հիպոֆիզը /կարելի է ասել ներզատիչ գեղձերի թագուհին :Smile: / մի քանի անգամ, որը ազդում են մնացած գեղձերի գործունեության վրա: Այդ թվում` սեռական գեղձեր - ավելանում է իգական սեռական հորմոնների արտադրությունը, վահանագեղձ -  կարող է մեծանալ /սրա համար, հին ժամանակներում ասում էին եթե կնոջ մոտ մեծանա վահանագեղձը` պարանոցը լայնանա, ուրեմն նա ամենայն հավանականությամբ հղի է :Smile: /: Հարվահանագեղձ , մակերիկամ /մակերիկամներում նույնպես արտադրվում են սեռական հորմոններ ու հղիության ժամանակ և հղիությունից հետո որոշ ժամանակ կանանց մոտ մակերիկամներում արական սեռական հորմոնների արտադրությունից անցում է կատարվում իգական սեռական հորմոնների արտադրության :Smile: /: Նաև ենթաստամոքսային գեղձում են տեղի ունենում փոփոխություններ` դրա համար հանդիպում է նաև հղիների շաքարային դիաբետ: /սա իմիջայլոց :Smile: /: Մեծ դեր ունի նաև դեղին մարմնի գոյացումը և նրա արտադրած հորմոնները /էլի հիմնականում իգական սեռական հորմոններ, չեմ ուզում անունները երկար բարակ գրել, մեկա ոչ մեկին պետք չի համել եսել լավ չեմ հիշում բոլորը :Smile: /: 
Հենց այս բոլոր հորմոնների /հիմնականում իգական սեռական հորմոնների/ արտադրությունն էլ նպաստում է կնոջ բնավորության փոփոխությանը: Կարծես թե նա ավելի կանացի է դառնում :Smile:  /դե դա դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք :Smile: /: Փաստորեն մենք` մեր հորմոններն ենք :Smile: : Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է էմոցիոնալ կապին: Հղիության ժամանակ դա կարելի է կապել նրա հետ, որ պտուղը և մայրը կարծես թե մի օրգանիզմ են և նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի փոփոխությունը ազդում է մյուսի վրա, իսկ այ արդեն ծննդաբերությունից հետո, այդ կապին կարելի է տալ ավելի շատ ոչ կենսաբանական բացատրություն, ենթադրելով` որ մտքերը այնուամենայնիվ նյութական են, իսկ մոր կողմից իր երեխայի մտքերի ընկալումը ավելի հեշտ: Երեխան ինքը անգիտակցորեն մտային ազդանշաններ է ուղարկում իր մորը և հակառակը :Smile: 
 :Yerexa:

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.11.2009), Cassiopeia (26.11.2009), cold skin (26.11.2009), Sona_Yar (26.11.2009), Tig (26.11.2009), Yeghoyan (26.11.2009), _Հրաչ_ (26.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (26.11.2009), Դեկադա (08.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.11.2009), Մանոն (26.11.2009), Շինարար (26.11.2009)

----------

